# Beef short ribs



## dakota don

My son gave me some beef shortribs to smoke for the 4th.  I have never done these.  Do I handle them like spareribs?  Smoke for so many hours. foil and then finish?   I heard they are tough if not done right.  Please, all information and help will be appreciated.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Cook low & slow. Adjust temp depending on thickness, but for thin cut (3/4" - 1"), I have smoked at around 205-210* until I see some shrinkage (around 2 - 2.5 hours), then foiled for another 1.5 hours and finished on open grates for 20-30 minutes. Thicker cuts (~1-1/2") will handle the 225-235* range better.

I like to keep the seasoning a bit more simple with short ribs, mostly black pepper, garlic, onion and a bit of salt. The natural flavors are very good as is, so no need to do much to bring out their best. Smoke with hickory or mesquite is good, cherry and pecan blend should do them justice as well, if you have it.

Eric


----------



## dakota don

I have hickory and apple.  Thanks for the advice, these are thick so I will try around 225 to 235. Will follow the hours suggested and what should I look at for internal temp. about 180?


----------



## venture

With beef short ribs, I agree.  Some here just smoke them, but I have had better luck with foiling and a little liquid in the process.  I call it a "stealth braise".  LOL

Let us know what you do and give us your thoughts?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## harleysmoker

Brush with olive oil, season with Kosher or Sea salt, blk pepper, garlic powder, and some onion powder.

Smoke at 225* the 3-2-1 method. Start meat side up, foil with some beer or juice meat side down, remove foil, meat side up and smoke another hour.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Dakota Don said:


> I have hickory and apple.  Thanks for the advice, these are thick so I will try around 225 to 235. Will follow the hours suggested and what should I look at for internal temp. about 180?


You're welcome.

Hickory and apple blend would be a good route to go as well. Apple will add a slightly sweeter back-ground to the sharpness of the hickory...the smoke duration could be a bit longer without it becoming over-powering for the smaller cuts of short rib.

I've never probed ribs for temp, but instead go by shrinkage and pull-pack form the bone. It's a bit tougher to gauge with short ribs, though. If you place the short ribs lengthwise with the wire on the grate, you should see marks from the meat and seasonings where the shrinkage will bare the grate as cooking progresses. This is a good shrinkage indicator for those smaller cuts, as well as brisket and pork butts. If you don't see any signs of shrinkage, it's too early or they're not cooking.

Ribs are a somewhat tougher muscle, so if you were to go by temp and want them tender, probably at least 190*, possibly close to 200*. A bit of poking around should reveal how tender they actually are...less resistance to probing = more tender. Another way to check cooking progress is to lift the meat with tongs and watch for droop (bend test), though this works best for large slabs of ribs, but could also be used for shorties. Less bend = more done (the meat fibers tighten-up as they shrink during cooking, causing the meat to firm-up). With small cuts, when you observe little sag, they're close, if not done.

I had a batch of shorties a few years ago come out of the foil with the bones popping out as I tried to move them back to open grates to set the bark. Probably needed about 20 minutes less time in the foil that time around...super tender eating, still moist, and the texture wasn't mealy/grainy, so, I got away with it that time...LOL!!!

Eric


----------



## rhinton82

Forluvofsmoke is on point with the tips. The couple times I've done beef ribs. I've basically done them the same way. I love them it's just ashame they don't have a little more meat on them.


----------



## flash

Beefies don't need the 3-2-1 setup like spares. I kinda look at them like steak. I like mine medium to medium rare so I never do beefies more than 4 1/2 hours. Try marinating them in Mojo Crillio. Outstanding for beef. We rarely see decent racks here, so tend to buy beef backed ribs or short ribs. Sometimes i put them in a pan with some mojo to spoon over them as they smoke. Occasionally rotate the ribs in the pan. For the last 1/2 hour, I remove them and place on the grates.


----------



## dakota don

forluvofsmoke said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Hickory and apple blend would be a good route to go as well. Apple will add a slightly sweeter back-ground to the sharpness of the hickory...the smoke duration could be a bit longer without it becoming over-powering for the smaller cuts of short rib.
> 
> I've never probed ribs for temp, but instead go by shrinkage and pull-pack form the bone. It's a bit tougher to gauge with short ribs, though. If you place the short ribs lengthwise with the wire on the grate, you should see marks from the meat and seasonings where the shrinkage will bare the grate as cooking progresses. This is a good shrinkage indicator for those smaller cuts, as well as brisket and pork butts. If you don't see any signs of shrinkage, it's too early or they're not cooking.
> 
> Ribs are a somewhat tougher muscle, so if you were to go by temp and want them tender, probably at least 190*, possibly close to 200*. A bit of poking around should reveal how tender they actually are...less resistance to probing = more tender. Another way to check cooking progress is to lift the meat with tongs and watch for droop (bend test), though this works best for large slabs of ribs, but could also be used for shorties. Less bend = more done (the meat fibers tighten-up as they shrink during cooking, causing the meat to firm-up). With small cuts, when you observe little sag, they're close, if not done.
> 
> I had a batch of shorties a few years ago come out of the foil with the bones popping out as I tried to move them back to open grates to set the bark. Probably needed about 20 minutes less time in the foil that time around...super tender eating, still moist, and the texture wasn't mealy/grainy, so, I got away with it that time...LOL!!!
> 
> Eric


Super tender and moist and flavorful.  Sounds like a dream come true rather than a mistake.  Thanks for the advice


----------



## luv2putt

i like cooking mine by the whole rack , using the 3-2-1...   ive had great results!!!


----------



## dakota don

Thanks,  It sounds like the concensus likes your method.  I am going to go with it.  when mistakes turn out good, I am sold.  Good eating in the Dakotas.  Don


----------



## dakota don

this was for forluvofsmoke's method.


----------



## dakota don

They sure look great.


----------



## flash

luv2putt said:


> i like cooking mine by the whole rack , using the 3-2-1...   ive had great results!!!


 Dino bones are not your standard beef ribs and can easily be grilled or taken to a certain favorite internal temp. Not something you find alot of. Well atleast where I am from.


----------



## cabrego

luv2putt said:


> i like cooking mine by the whole rack , using the 3-2-1...   ive had great results!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ribs look amazing, might have to try that very sooooon!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Here, try this search : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124090/beef-short-ribs

Have fun and...


----------



## dakota don

Smoked the beef shortrigs by the 3=2=1 method, with the stealth brazing.  Lost track of time because I was waterfighting and swimming with my grandkids.  To say the least they t'urned out very tender and quite moist.  These were very thick rib chunks so It worked out to have them on as long as I did.  Also did some ABTs for the first time, added ranch seasoning with cheese, got good remarks.  Also did two fatties, one sausage eggs etc.  other bacon cheeseburger.  Also turned out very good, watched internal temp to 140 and stayed moist.  I do not do pics well so do well to say I appreciate the advice from forluvofsmoke.  Very slow and low worked great, watched for shrinkage,(and not from being in the pool) and came out great.  Thanks to everyone for the advice it really made our 4th.


----------



## trailin gal

Loving this forum and the advice.  Just started smoking this year in an electric smoker.

Having a larger gathering and thawed Beef Short Ribs from two different cows.  Some are only about 1" thick while others range 2-3 inches in thickness.  Should I put them all in the smoker at once, putting thicker ones towards the top and thinner down low?  Or should I put the thicker ones in and maybe an hour later, the thinner?  Plan to use the 3-2-1 method as mentioned.


----------



## bigblue

welcome to the forum their is tons of info and lots of knowable people .

if you let us know what smoker you are using it would help a lot.

when you get a minute stop by roll call and tell us a little bit about your self and add your location so people know what part of the country your from 

back to your question ,find the cooler spot on your smoker with a good temp probe and put them there and keep a eye on them

good luck and good smoken


----------



## flash

I never do them 3-2-1. I do not like beef well done. 4 1/2 hours tops and personally I would start the thicker ones first, then add the thinner ones after an hour or so.


----------



## bgosnell151

If doinf beef short ribs, should I get them close to room temp prior to putting in the smoke?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

bgosnell151 said:


> If doinf beef short ribs, should I get them close to room temp prior to putting in the smoke?


There's no real benefit in doing that when cooking low & slow, especially when smoking. Smoke will accumulate on cold and moist meats better than warm or hot, so colder meats will take on more smoke flavor if they can heat through slower...warming to room temp will hinder this to some degree, not to mention the possible food safety issues which could arise for larger cuts of compromised or macerated muscle which take longer to pass through the danger-zone temps. Some chefs temper the meat for certain dishes they prepare, but I think truth be told, it has limited benefits, and probably only with certain cooking methods, being hot & fast.

Eric


----------



## bgosnell151

forluvofsmoke said:


> There's no real benefit in doing that when cooking low & slow, especially when smoking. Smoke will accumulate on cold and moist meats better than warm or hot, so colder meats will take on more smoke flavor if they can heat through slower...warming to room temp will hinder this to some degree, not to mention the possible food safety issues which could arise for larger cuts of compromised or macerated muscle which take longer to pass through the danger-zone temps. Some chefs temper the meat for certain dishes they prepare, but I think truth be told, it has limited benefits, and probably only with certain cooking methods, being hot & fast.
> 
> Eric


I am of the opinion that when putting a steak on the grill closer to room temp makes a much more tender finished product, this is why I asked about the shortribs.  I put a steak out about 40 minutes prior to cooking... so is cooked well within the 4 hour time frame.


----------



## turnandburn

beef is different. you can do things with beef that you cant do with chicken or pork. i throw them straight from the reefer or i've also let them sit out while prepping the rest of whatever it may be im cooking. you can pretty much do whatever you want when it comes to beef.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

TurnandBurn said:


> beef is different. you can do things with beef that you cant do with chicken or pork. i throw them straight from the reefer or i've also let them sit out while prepping the rest of whatever it may be im cooking. you can pretty much do whatever you want when it comes to beef.


Type or cut of beef, pork, bird, doesn't matter, if it is USDA inspected. USDA inspected means the potentially hazardous food (PHF) has met the criteria used for inspection and should be safe for consumption should it be stored, handled and cooked according to generally recognized as safe (GRAS) methods. I've done things with chicken pieces that a few others here questioned as well (which brought out some good discussion also), like a warm smoke in a charcoal grill @ 110-120* for an hour prior to dropping in hot coals for a 30-45 minute sear to finish cooking. Bone-in, boneless, doesn't matter...cooking is fast enough with these smaller pieces to mitigate risk of illness, and have done that very same thing with pork and beef of various smaller cuts...have used this method for nearly 5 years. Pasteurizing the surface and getting up to safe temp within 4 hours is the only real concern you should have, no matter the cut or type of PHF. To my knowledge you could do this with fish or shellfish if you so chose to do so...not that I can think of a good reason why I would, and I haven't to date, so I haven't done any further researched on that topic.

The flip-side is the larger cuts which are de-boned, injected or otherwise punctured, pierced, stuffed, filleted/rolled, or otherwise be prepared in a matter which would compromise the muscle, including chopping/grinding (in the case of meat loaves, for example)...that's where you're taking more risk by letting it warm through before actually beginning to cook it with heat, as it could extend your danger-zone temps well beyond the recommended time frame when dealing with compromised muscle. With intact whole muscle, the only real concern is to pasteurize the surface and finish cooking to minimum internal temp within a reasonable amount of time...how long of time is considered to be safe? No one has really ever stated, that I know of, but when cooking low & slow, 225* seems to be considered adequate (or GRAS) to accomplish both when cooking all but the largest standard cuts, with exceptions being (but not limited to) whole beef shoulder clod. I've had pork shoulder cuts and beef brisket take well above 24 hours to reach my desired finished temps when maintaining 225* chamber temps...and they may have been 6 or more hours to reach 135* I/T...doesn't matter, as they were intact whole muscle.

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke

bgosnell151 said:


> forluvofsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no real benefit in doing that when cooking low & slow, especially when smoking. Smoke will accumulate on cold and moist meats better than warm or hot, so colder meats will take on more smoke flavor if they can heat through slower...warming to room temp will hinder this to some degree, not to mention the possible food safety issues which could arise for larger cuts of compromised or macerated muscle which take longer to pass through the danger-zone temps. Some chefs temper the meat for certain dishes they prepare, but I think truth be told, it has limited benefits, and probably only with certain cooking methods, being hot & fast.
> 
> Eric
> 
> 
> 
> I am of the opinion that when putting a steak on the grill closer to room temp makes a much more tender finished product, this is why I asked about the shortribs.  I put a steak out about 40 minutes prior to cooking... so is cooked well within the 4 hour time frame.
Click to expand...

Yes, and that is similar to the handling/cooking method of warm smoke prior to searing, as I described in my above reply, with the only difference in the reason behind it being to accumulate more smoke on my meat or poultry prior to reaching finished temp. Whether or not it creates a condition which produces a more tender meat when using a warm smoke chamber? It may very well be that it does, but that would be a bonus for my intents and purposes.

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj

TurnandBurn said:


> beef is different. you can do things with beef that you cant do with chicken or pork. i throw them straight from the reefer or i've also let them sit out while prepping the rest of whatever it may be im cooking. you can pretty much do whatever you want when it comes to beef.


That is a pretty broad statement and can be misinterpreted! Because Bacteria take awhile to get used to a temp change and ramp up to multiplying, Lag Phase of their growth cycle, there is some wiggle room. This is how restaurants can safely trim, slice and bread a 40Lb case of Chicken Breast for cutlets with out making their customers sick. It is also why it is safe to let Beef Steaks or a Rib Roast warm on the counter for a couple hours so they cook to Med/Rare more evenly...BUT...As Eric pointed out if the surface of the meat is compromised allowing bacteria to get to the Interior of the meat, including Grinding, De-boning, Injecting or punching holes in the meat to stuff Garlic and or Herbs into the interior, especially risky because anything grown in dirt can carry the bacteria that causes Botulism, then there is no time to rest on the counter! The clock is ticking and that meat needs to get cooked, IT above 135°F ASAP, with 4 hours being our goal for safety. In this case Beef Ribs warming, no big deal although anything you plan to cook well done, warming gains you Nothing. It won't be more tender, and the very slight cook time difference is not worth the VERY REAL possibility that juices from the warming meat may contact other kitchen surfaces, like the counter or your hands as you casually move the meat out of your way to chop Lettuce for your Salad...Bottom line yes Beef is Different because we frequently cook INTACT Steaks and Roasts to temps other than Well done, 165°F. But beyond that and ESPECIALLY if the surface of the meat is compromised in any way, Cook/Smoke at 225°F or higher and go from Refer to Smoker with no resting to warm the meat...BTW...Fish are typically thin fillets made of much less dense muscle than land animals so the flesh warms up very quickly allowing for bacteria to grow sooner and faster. Although the processor, Mom and Pop seafood stores are regulated and inspected for FDA and State HACCP Program compliance to reduce the mishandling of fish, there is not an On-site Inspector watching every cut. The chance of contamination from gutting and cutting is higher requiring that Seafood be kept cold, preferably on Ice, until it is Smoked or cooked...JJ


----------



## turnandburn

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is a pretty broad statement and can be misinterpreted! Because Bacteria take awhile to get used to a temp change and ramp up to multiplying, Lag Phase of their growth cycle, there is some wiggle room. This is how restaurants can safely trim, slice and bread a 40Lb case of Chicken Breast for cutlets with out making their customers sick. It is also why it is safe to let Beef Steaks or a Rib Roast warm on the counter for a couple hours so they cook to Med/Rare more evenly...BUT...As Eric pointed out if the surface of the meat is compromised allowing bacteria to get to the Interior of the meat, including Grinding, De-boning, Injecting or punching holes in the meat to stuff Garlic and or Herbs into the interior, especially risky because anything grown in dirt can carry the bacteria that causes Botulism, then there is no time to rest on the counter! The clock is ticking and that meat needs to get cooked, IT above 135°F ASAP, with 4 hours being our goal for safety. In this case Beef Ribs warming, no big deal although anything you plan to cook well done, warming gains you Nothing. It won't be more tender, and the very slight cook time difference is not worth the VERY REAL possibility that juices from the warming meat may contact other kitchen surfaces, like the counter or your hands as you casually move the meat out of your way to chop Lettuce for your Salad...Bottom line yes Beef is Different because we frequently cook INTACT Steaks and Roasts to temps other than Well done, 165°F. But beyond that and ESPECIALLY if the surface of the meat is compromised in any way, Cook/Smoke at 225°F or higher and go from Refer to Smoker with no resting to warm the meat...BTW...Fish are typically thin fillets made of much less dense muscle than land animals so the flesh warms up very quickly allowing for bacteria to grow sooner and faster. Although the processor, Mom and Pop seafood stores are regulated and inspected for FDA and State HACCP Program compliance to reduce the mishandling of fish, there is not an On-site Inspector watching every cut. The chance of contamination from gutting and cutting is higher requiring that Seafood be kept cold, preferably on Ice, until it is Smoked or cooked...JJ



idk how it could be misinterpreted...the guy asked if he could treat beef short ribs like a steak as far as leaving them out. i gave him an answer.  i nor he ever said anything about surface being compromised or breading cutlets or seafood/shellfish... this isnt rocket science, i just tried to keep it simple for the guy.


----------



## chef jimmyj

TurnandBurn said:


> beef is different. you can do things with beef that you cant do with chicken or pork. i throw them straight from the reefer or i've also let them sit out while prepping the rest of whatever it may be im cooking.* you can pretty much do whatever you want when it comes to beef.*


This is an EASILY misinterpreted and reckless statement!!! You can NEVER assume the OP is the only one reading your posts and will simply understand, "what you meant".

Regarding..."   i nor he ever said anything about surface being compromised or breading cutlets or seafood/shellfish..." No you didn't. But since you neglected to be clear...I...Had to fill in the blanks with examples of when you CAN'T " *pretty much do whatever you want when it comes to**  **beef. *The example or Breading Cutlets explains WHY there is time to prep or let un-compromised meat warm for a short time and Eric was unsure about warm smoking Fish so I answered His question. You are correct again, This is not Rocket Science...IT'S MORE DANGEROUS! An Aerospace Engineer has never been killed designing a Rocket! But HUNDREDS of people DIE from Food Poisoning every year!!!

Here are our Rules regarding posts that respond to or are regarding a possible safety issue. Taken directly from the Safety Forum Guidelines...JJ

Always take into consideration that the member asking the question, or others reading the question and answers, are not sure if they are risking the Health of themselves and loved ones and does not know what to do...

Read the post and give Complete and Detailed answers...Random statements that are Vague, General or nonspecific that can't be supported by anything other than, " That's the way my Grandmother did it." can be confusing and potentially dangerous... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/181/food-safety


----------



## shulong6

Just did my first rack of Beef short ribs and they came out great using my Vision ceramic smoker. Had some people say they had no luck with them but they came out perfect. I smoked them with some Pecan for 3hr then wrapped them 2hr and they got to 190 degrees took them out of the foil they dropped to 182 i then cooked them for 2 or 2 1/2 more hrs and took it off at 189 degrees removed meat from bone was like butter and a nice smoke ring also 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















photo(99).JPG



__ shulong6
__ Oct 21, 2013


















photo(100).JPG



__ shulong6
__ Oct 21, 2013


















photo(101).JPG



__ shulong6
__ Oct 21, 2013


----------



## turnandburn

Very nice!!


----------



## j1ceasar

Hello: 

the three most important things are 

1) remove the thick skin membrane from the back ( inner curved part ) of the ribs - Pull off after seperating.

2) use a rub and / or salt pepper to taste 

3) thicker ribs will take time  200 -225 degrees at 3 up to 6 hours 

enjoy  - remember internal temperature to be safe 180 -185 or more .


----------



## j1ceasar

ALSO - remember you may need to add more chips or chunks after 1 -2 hours


----------



## trailin gal

This is my second attempt at smoking beef short ribs and, although they are juicy, I can't quite get that "fall off the bone" tenderness.  I cut the silver skin off as best as I could.  I tried the 3-2-1 method again.  I did not braise them though, just put them all into an aluminum pan covered with foil.  Did the hour after in smoke again.  After I pulled them all from the smoker, I was going to let them rest but noticed they just weren't super tender so I wrapped them again and put them in my 200* convect oven for a good 30-45 minutes.  They have great flavor but I never get a bark or ring on mine (or anything for that matter) and they're just not as tender as I would want.  My chuckies always turn out great!  No bark but deliciously tender and flavorful.  

I'm using a Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (with a window).

Any suggestions?


----------



## foamheart

Trailin Gal said:


> This is my second attempt at smoking beef short ribs and, although they are juicy, I can't quite get that "fall off the bone" tenderness.  I cut the silver skin off as best as I could.  I tried the 3-2-1 method again.
> 
> I did not braise them though, just put them all into an aluminum pan covered with foil.
> 
> _*Did you add any foiling liquid, the foiling stage is so the meat can steam and tender a bit. Next time try one of the foiling liquid recipes from on the boards here, it will make 'em fall off the bone if not careful. Actually with short ribs I would probably reduce that foiling time.*_
> 
> Did the hour after in smoke again.  After I pulled them all from the smoker, I was going to let them rest but noticed they just weren't super tender so I wrapped them again and put them in my 200* convect oven for a good 30-45 minutes.
> 
> They have great flavor but I never get a bark or ring on mine (or anything for that matter) and they're just not as tender as I would want.  My chuckies always turn out great!  No bark but deliciously tender and flavorful.
> 
> _*You don't normally see the bark on a short rib that you'd see say on a dino. As to the smoke ring, you're using an electric you'll not see a smoke ring. They just don't make 'em.*_
> 
> I'm using a Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (with a window).
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## mark m smokes

So I am getting ready to smoke some ribs. I am confused. In a pan or straight on the grill rack??? Dry or Wet to smoke?


----------



## mikew999

Finally got around to smoking some ribs. These were cut by the processor when we bought half a cow from a friend. Everyone really likes them, and most were very tender.













IMG_4593.JPG



__ mikew999
__ Jul 24, 2016


















IMG_4594.JPG



__ mikew999
__ Jul 24, 2016


----------



## jake0531

MikeW999 said:


> Finally got around to smoking some ribs. These were cut by the processor when we bought half a cow from a friend. Everyone really likes them, and most were very tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4593.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mikew999
> __ Jul 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4594.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mikew999
> __ Jul 24, 2016


What temperature and how long did you smoke these for? I'm doing some this weekend I got from a processor when I bought a quarter recently and would like the input


----------

